# Spatchcocked chicken with chili



## Chef Munky (Sep 19, 2009)

Trying a new recipe out tonight for Spatchcocked chicken..
Sorry I can't post the recipe.The basic ingredients are chicken,olive oil,dried red chili flakes,and a lot of lemons.Lemons are mostly called for after the chicken is done.

I've found a problem with the recipe.It says to marinate the spatchcocked chicken in all of the ingredients,overnight,or at least a few hours.I got that part..

Preheat the broilerpan 4" from the flame, at the highest temp.Cook back side first 15min.Turn, breast side up,continue cooking 15 minutes,basting often..Until the chicken is done.Use the lemon wedges to squeezed lemon juice on the chicken.

That's the problem,the recipe doesn't say what to baste it with..
The picture of the final product has chili peppers.What they basted it with I don't know.

How would a little bit of olive oil,lemon juice and chili peppers,fresh ground black pepper, work out for me? I'm guessing at what I can use.

I'm open to suggestions..
Thanks

Munky.


----------



## Alix (Sep 19, 2009)

Sounds like a plan Munky. Should work well I think.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 19, 2009)

Chef Munky said:


> Trying a new recipe out tonight for Spatchcocked chicken..
> Sorry I can't post the recipe.The basic ingredients are chicken,olive oil,dried red chili flakes,and a lot of lemons.Lemons are mostly called for after the chicken is done.
> 
> I've found a problem with the recipe.It says to marinate the spatchcocked chicken in all of the ingredients,overnight,or at least a few hours.I got that part..
> ...


 i would assume you use a bulb baster to suck up the pan drippings and fat that renders from the  chicken while its cooking. just like you baste (or thats how i baste) a turkey. HTH


----------



## Chef Munky (Sep 19, 2009)

msmofet said:


> i would assume you use a bulb baster to suck up the pan drippings and fat that renders from the  chicken while its cooking. just like you baste (or thats how i baste) a turkey. HTH



I've just finished getting the marinade done..Lifted the skin,then injected some of the marinade under it.The recipe didn't say to do that,but why not,they left out the basting idea ..It can't hurt..Can it? lol..

The bulb baster crossed my mind to.The only problem with that is the recipe requires that the chicken be broiled.My broiler pan (You know the open slits,top part) the baster end won't fit through it.

This is going to be interesting..A challenge is good 

Munky.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 19, 2009)

Chef Munky said:


> I've just finished getting the marinade done..Lifted the skin,then injected some of the marinade under it.The recipe didn't say to do that,but why not,they left out the basting idea ..It can't hurt..Can it? lol..
> 
> The bulb baster crossed my mind to.The only problem with that is the recipe requires that the chicken be broiled.My broiler pan (You know the open slits,top part) the baster end won't fit through it.
> 
> ...


 i just suggested the baster because i _*think*_ the idea of basting is to pour the flavorful fats that drip out while cooking over the meat so the fat (grease which gets very hot and will sear the surface and give nice color) will brown the meat, keep it moist and crisp it up. a wet baste will keep the skin from crisping and won't get as hot as a fat will.

jmho

i would love to hear and SEE who it turns out.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 19, 2009)

I would probably make enough marinade so I could use half of it to marinate the chicken in, with the other half set aside for basting.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2009)

While the chicken is cooking on the back side.  Bring the marinade liquid to a boil on the stove to eliminate any raw chicken contamination then use that to baste with.  That's were all the ingredients are that you see in the final product.


----------



## Chef Munky (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok,here it is..Quick! jump to the pic,the rest of this isn't important! 

Seriously though,had to modify the amounts and cooking time to suit the size of the chicken I had.
Maybe the amounts they had might have been for a Cornish game hen..
Made a separate batch for the basting.
All in all I'd say it tasted pretty good. Lemony,the peppers caught up with me.Next time.. I'll cut that to half the amount.

Munky.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 19, 2009)

Chef Munky said:


> Ok,here it is..Quick! jump to the pic,the rest of this isn't important!
> 
> Seriously though,had to modify the amounts and cooking time to suit the size of the chicken I had.
> Maybe the amounts they had might have been for a Cornish game hen..
> ...


 looks fantastic!! where did you get the recipe? can you post a link?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 19, 2009)

Chef Munky said:


> Seriously though,had to modify the amounts and cooking time to suit the size of the chicken I had.  Maybe the amounts they had might have been for a Cornish game hen..


 
While it looks absolutely delicious, you're probably correct about the size of the bird.  All the spatchcock recipes I have call for really small birds like poussins (pretty much just little poults, poor things), small Cornish Game hens, or quail, partridge, etc.  Largest I've ever heard called for was a 2# fryer.  Since spatchcocking calls for removing the backbone & flattening the rest of the bird as much as possible, the smaller the bird, the less amount of cooking time necessary.  Larger birds may not cook correctly this way unless pressed under bricks - a very popular way of cooking larger spatchcocked birds.


----------



## Chef Munky (Sep 19, 2009)

I can't post the recipe sorry about that,house rules..But I was able to find the cookbook on Amazon.

Amazon.com: Fresh Italian: Over 80 Healthy Italian Recipes (9780600614975): Marina Filippelli: Books

Great cookbook!

Munky.


----------



## Alix (Sep 19, 2009)

Munky, you can post a link to the recipe if you can find it on the Net.


----------

